# Private Island Time!!!



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

So Sweet, I especially like the last shot, taking in the wonderful smells of the clean air..... Your Boys are so precious. What great Lives they have!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Great pics!! Thanks


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you get the boat floor fixed already or is this before you tore it apart? Great pics, as usual.....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

This was before the repairs but the new pressure treated plywood went in today and I'm researching different products for the finished floor now. I had carpet before but I think I might go for a non slip vinyl product.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great Photos. I especially like the one where Oakly is chewing on the stick. (pretty sure it is Oakly)


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Looks like a great time! I always enjoy pics of your boys!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Oaklys Dad said:


> This was before the repairs but the new pressure treated plywood went in today and I'm researching different products for the finished floor now. I had carpet before but I think I might go for a non slip vinyl product.


I fixed our boat floor 2 years ago forget the carpet use West system epoxy with a coloring agent & lots of nonskid.If you need part numbers let me know.It gets hotter than carpet but cleans up great.I take a bucket & dump water on it when it gets too hot.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm familiar with the WEST system epoxies and that is an option that is still in the running for the final product.



Capt Jack said:


> I fixed our boat floor 2 years ago forget the carpet use West system epoxy with a coloring agent & lots of nonskid.If you need part numbers let me know.It gets hotter than carpet but cleans up great.I take a bucket & dump water on it when it gets too hot.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

So very awesome!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hm. I think I'd like to find a private island too. Nice pics.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Fabulous photos! I need a private island like that too! My silly legs wont let me do the zoomies or 'loonies' as we call them here but my mind would be doing them for sure,..it looks stunning! Lucky lovely dogs


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Don't tell Oakly but his private island is an International Historic Site. We are allowed out there but are not encouraged. Most people take that as we are not allowed out there but we see things different. . Thankfully they do not have park service staff out there very often. I've been out there a couple of times when they wanted my dogs to be on leash on an island. :doh: 



OutWest said:


> Hm. I think I'd like to find a private island too. Nice pics.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Great pics!!! Those are pretty happy looking puppies you have there


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love to see how happy the boys are to be back on the island after their long winter break. Oakly looks so excited and Caue looks to be doing some deep thinking. Great pictures.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I love your boys! I wanna go there with you guys 8D


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I couldn't wait to see these pics! What a great spot for the pups!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awesome pictures, always enjoy seeing pictures of your boys having a blast. 

Nothing better than seeing a Sr.who is still a puppy at heart with a case of the zoomies-I can only imagine how great that must be.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

ahhh that's the life !!! GReat life those two have


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

We are really jealous. Great pictures


----------



## RallySoob (May 26, 2011)

very cool pictures...thanks for sharin


----------

